# Has Anyone Here Ever Had a Bachelor or a Bachelorette Party?



## SeaBreeze (Jun 25, 2015)

I didn't have one and have never been to one.  They were talking about them on a TV show today, so I thought I'd ask the question.  Maybe they weren't so common when we were young?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 25, 2015)

Not me, either time to the alter.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 25, 2015)

Nope, never had one or attended.  Maybe it's something only rich people do.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 25, 2015)

Never, but then I was married at 20 and still am.

I did host a Roman orgy for my 16th birthday but Mum chaperoned it.

Country towns in OZ hold B & S balls (bachelors and spinsters) and I'm given to understand that they are pretty wild affairs.


----------



## jujube (Jun 27, 2015)

My niece had hers in Vegas.  I was in attendance until it started to get "interesting",  to say the least.  Paramedics had to be called at one point.  

I and my daughter both had small non-eventful ones, at home and with a few good friends.  I've been to several, both the sedate ones and the wild ones (one was at a male revue venue).


----------



## Cookie (Jun 27, 2015)

No, not had one nor have I ever been to one.  Must be something that came in during last 20 years or so, only seen it on TV or movies.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 27, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Never, but then I was married at 20 and still am.
> 
> I did host a Roman orgy for my 16th birthday but Mum chaperoned it.
> 
> Country towns in OZ hold B & S balls (bachelors and spinsters) and I'm given to understand that they are pretty wild affairs.



An orgy at 16, with Mom chaperoning it???


----------



## Lon (Jun 27, 2015)

I have only been to one and that was my New Zealand brother in laws 22 year old son's party which was held at their favorite Pub. It was a thoroughly disgusting, druken event with all the mates barfing all over the place.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 27, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> An orgy at 16, with Mom chaperoning it???



Yes. Our house was quite small so we moved the furniture out of the lounge room and threw cushions on the floor. As dress ups we draped sheets over our swimmers and thought we were being very bold. We ate our supper in the reclining position, like true Romans. And jived to rock and roll on the record player.

I've just twigged that this thread is about what is called a bucks'  night or a hens' night. These vary from tame to licentious. I've never been to either kind.


----------

